# High Protein bread



## Katieb (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all

I try not to eat much bread anyway, but wondered is high protein bread lower in calories/as good for you as wholemeal or wholegrain bread? Also which is the best one?

Thanks Katie


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Katie, haven't tried them myself, but a lot of people find the Lidl high protein rolls very filling and kind to blood sugar levels  A lot of companies seem to be coming out with high protein bread products lately, seems to be a new fad. However, given that they are generally lower in carbs they will usually be better for your blood sugar levels  Some loaves are lower carb/calorie simply because the slices are smaller, or very insubstantial, so don't be fooled! My personal favourite is Burgen Soya and Linseed bread, which is lower carb as some of the ordinary flour is replaced with soya flour, plus it also has seeds and grains, reducing the GI (glycaemic Index) - and is very tasty!


----------



## Katieb (Nov 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Katie, haven't tried them myself, but a lot of people find the Lidl high protein rolls very filling and kind to blood sugar levels  A lot of companies seem to be coming out with high protein bread products lately, seems to be a new fad. However, given that they are generally lower in carbs they will usually be better for your blood sugar levels  Some loaves are lower carb/calorie simply because the slices are smaller, or very insubstantial, so don't be fooled! My personal favourite is Burgen Soya and Linseed bread, which is lower carb as some of the ordinary flour is replaced with soya flour, plus it also has seeds and grains, reducing the GI (glycaemic Index) - and is very tasty!



Thanks Alan. Will try both then and see which I prefer! I like the sound of the Burgen Soya and Linseed bread as I like the seeds and grains! Like I said, I don't actually eat very much bread, so when I do I want something which will keep my BS controlled and won't be too calorific! Thanks for the tip. Katie


----------



## khskel (Nov 13, 2016)

Tesco has an own brand "Finest High Protein Farmhouse" which I have found to be good for the  BG levels.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 15, 2016)

khskel said:


> Tesco has an own brand "Finest High Protein Farmhouse" which I have found to be good for the  BG levels.


yeah, tried that yesterday, it's 10g carbs per slice, and just like normal wholegrain bread, good dense texture, not cardboardy at all. My favourite is still Vogels, which, though it's 16g per slice, doesn't spike me after a couple of pieces, I think because it's very low GI, it's also really nutty and crunchy.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> yeah, tried that yesterday, it's 10g carbs per slice, and just like normal wholegrain bread, good dense texture, not cardboardy at all. My favourite is still Vogels, which, though it's 16g per slice, doesn't spike me after a couple of pieces, I think because it's very low GI, it's also really nutty and crunchy.


Haven't seen Vogels anywhere for ages, do you get it in one of the big supermarkets? It used to rank alongside Burgen at one time (about 5-6 years ago, if memory serves! )


----------



## grovesy (Nov 15, 2016)

Looked for it Sainsburys today they don't appear to sell!


----------

